# HMB Endeavour possibly found near Rhode Island



## SpitfireV (Sep 18, 2018)

This is an important part of NZ and Australia's shared maritime history. She was Cook's ship when he was charting around the Pacific and making scientific observations. 

She was scuttled to help form a blockade in the Rebellion Against The Empire. 

Note in the article they refer to her as HMS. This is not correct but is a common misconception. She wasn't considered a "ship" she was considered a "bark" because of her hull and layout. 

Claim HMS Endeavour is found, solving one of the great maritime mysteries


----------



## Gunz (Sep 19, 2018)

The British should pay the entire cost of the excavation since they sank the bloody thing just to clog up our water.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 19, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> The British should pay the entire cost of the excavation since they sank the bloody thing just to clog up our water.



Wasn't your water


----------



## CQB (Sep 19, 2018)

I saw an item on the evening news regarding this & the clincher apparently is the rectangular lead ballast found with the remains. Incidentally, if you get a chance to watch Sam Niells' documentary series on Cook, it's well worth it.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 20, 2018)

Yeah it's been playing but haven't had a chance to see it yet. Rectangular ballast sounds right  for a bark.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 20, 2018)

The Hawaiians iced him. 'MERICA


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 20, 2018)

It is a very cool find.  I _love_ stories like this.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 20, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> The Hawaiians iced him. 'MERICA



Also not yours at the time.

You know what was yours? The White House, 1814.

'Mpire!


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 20, 2018)

Day-um.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 20, 2018)

Here's the dude that offed him. His name was K'aepernick


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 20, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Wasn't your water


It is now.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Sep 21, 2018)

Awesome! I bet archaeologists are frothing at the mouth to get the HMB Endeavour excavated. From what I hear, underwater archaeology is supposed to be the last frontier for people still interested in finding and digging up stuff. The last Indiana Jones types one might say.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 21, 2018)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Awesome! I bet archaeologists are frothing at the mouth to get the HMB Endeavour excavated. From what I hear, underwater archaeology is supposed to be the last frontier for people still interested in finding and digging up stuff. The last Indiana Jones types one might say.



My Alma mater has one of the best programs in the country.  They send faculty and students all over the world.  I would have loved to have done it.


----------



## AWP (Sep 21, 2018)

Truly historic finds are falling like dominoes. Paul Allen's posting one "W" after another on his scorecard, both of Franklin's ships are now found, and then "one offs" like this one. Crazy. All of the...garbage in the world and humanity can still do stuff like this leveraging technology. Incredible.

Now if we could just find Hillary's emails....


----------



## CQB (Sep 24, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> The Hawaiians iced him. 'MERICA


Ate, I think is a more apt description.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 10, 2018)

Slight update:

This is the presentation the RIMAP people gave to the media. Lots of interesting pictures but unfortunately there doesn't seem to be notes to go with the powerpoint.

Is It The Endeavour Bark?

- Mod Edit -

Broken link.  Fixed.
Rah’

Spitfire Edit: Thanks @Ooh-Rah 

Another link detailing how the Endeavour ended up at the bottom of the sea in Rhode Island. 
RI Marine Archeology Project   - LSexE - Comes to Rhode Island


----------

